# Cheap dash cam at CVS



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I saw these cheap dash cams available in CVS. Not sure about the quality, but for $40 its worth a shot for those who are interested. Includes a 5 Gb SD card, expandable up to 32 gigs.

Can be flipped around to view the inside or outside of the car.


----------



## ATLPEACH (Oct 12, 2016)

Is working good?


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

ATLPEACH said:


> Is working good?


You get what you paid for..


----------

